# Second Shooter/Assistant Contract



## aln1218 (Feb 9, 2010)

I am in need of a contract for a Second Shooter/Assistant....can anyone share or direct me to a "sample" contract?  
Thank You so very much!!!!:blushing:


----------



## KmH (Feb 9, 2010)

There's no need to use oversized type and the bold option Amber. We can hear you just fine. 

You really need to consult with a local attorney to make sure any contract you use is enforceable in the state where you do business.
There is a big difference between a second and an assistant and each would require a different contract.

Have you seen or heard of the inexpensive paperback book:

*Business and Legal Forms for Photographers* written by Tad Crawford.

All the contracts/forms are also on a CD so you can load them up in word and customize them for your purposes.

It also explains key points in each contract/form that are frequently subject to negotiation.


----------

